# Vektorgrafiken gesucht



## chaos_5 (17. Februar 2005)

hallo
ich suche vektorgrafiken (Fahrzeug Dekore und Car Vektor dateien) kann mir einer helfen wo ich links finde wo mann dateien einfach downloaden kann

danke im vorraus


----------



## butrov (15. März 2005)

http://www.mr-clipart.de/members/index-d.html


----------



## beachsailer (13. April 2005)

hi!

habe auch mal auf der seite geguckt, aber da braucht man ja nen passwort für, wie kommt man denn da ran?

gruß
beachsailer


----------

